# Typed in wrong ASX code



## megla (7 March 2007)

Tell me I'm not the only person who bought the wrong stock through a typo!


----------



## noobs (7 March 2007)

No Megla - Ive done it twice! First one was not good the other actually made a profit! Learn from these lessons!


----------



## constable (7 March 2007)

megla said:
			
		

> Tell me I'm not the only person who bought the wrong stock through a typo!



Cant say ive done this but have been caught out not putting enough zeros on units purchasing.


----------



## mrWoodo (7 March 2007)

Heheh, moving to NAB took a bit of getting used to, you don't enter in the decimal point - Lucky I bothered to read the preview/confirmation screen


----------



## Realist (7 March 2007)

megla said:
			
		

> Tell me I'm not the only person who bought the wrong stock through a typo!




Hehee.

What did you want to buy and what did you buy?


----------



## megla (7 March 2007)

Went to get PDN and bought PDM, still not a drasticly bad one.


----------



## gremlin51 (7 March 2007)

In the old days of the dot com I bought Sausage software instead of Solution 6 sold 2 days later with a $400 profit.


----------



## eMark (7 March 2007)

Not quite the same thing. But a few days ago instead of selling (SELL) a stock at a profit, I bought (BUY) the stock again, doubling my holdings and in turn raising my average price. Fortunately only a few cents difference. ALWAYS READ THE PREVIEW SCREEN BEFORE EXECUTING A TRADE.


----------



## dutchie (7 March 2007)

G'day Constable

Better not enough zero's than too many zero's.

(Made a bigger profit but could have been the other way round)

Did it at the closing auction when I was rushed - learn't from that mistake!)

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Prospector (7 March 2007)

I did a similar thing - I didnt check the entity purchasing (I trade in 3 - personal, company and SMSF) and the wrong entity purchased it.


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

I bought my brother UXA (uranium exploration Austrlia) because he thought it was Uranex (who's code is UNX).... "Yeah buy UXA" he said... still to this day he blames me... A**hole


----------



## YELNATS (7 March 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> I did a similar thing - I didnt check the entity purchasing (I trade in 3 - personal, company and SMSF) and the wrong entity purchased it.




You could fix that by performing an off-market sale/purchase into the correct entity. You could choose the most convenient market price over several days of trading, so as to minimize CGT, and also you avoid brokerage.
regards. YN.


----------



## Mousie (7 March 2007)

ROTFLMAO  :jump: 

I'm not being unsympathetic here guys and gals, but this IS the funniest thing I've ever read on ASF, and it beats the pants off anything in the "official" ASF joke thread really...

I've yet to make typo errors when it comes to transacting shares, but I'll definitely let you know if and when I ever do.

Cheers people, happy trading


----------



## Lert (7 March 2007)

Like Prospector, I bought myself some Redstone the other day instead of for my SMSF..  Ah well no harm done (I hope)


----------



## Noskcid (7 March 2007)

Well I normally double, triple check all transactions even if im transfering money between my own a/c's, but then again being too cautious might not be good.


----------



## The Y-man (16 March 2007)

I must say I have gotten the price and volume the wrong way around, as well as getting buys and sells mixed up on several occasions....  : Serves me right for trying to do my day job at the same time as trading! 



Cheers,

The Y-man


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 March 2007)

gremlin51 said:
			
		

> In the old days of the dot com I bought Sausage software instead of Solution 6 sold 2 days later with a $400 profit.





That would have been the mother of all trades if you got in early enough..........and out not holding the monkey .


----------



## Stan 101 (17 March 2007)

I certainly feel for the original poster. I've actually oversold some shares once. It wasn't a small amount either. It was a couple of years ago and was travelling so was only using net cafes. I placed an order one day and then managed to place another trade for the same share the next day...
I received a very terse "please explain" email from NAB's online trading. A few phone calls and much apologizing later. They managed to make another purchase for me and then sell that same parcel on. I double check now..


cheers,


----------



## bingk6 (17 March 2007)

eMark said:
			
		

> Not quite the same thing. But a few days ago instead of selling (SELL) a stock at a profit, I bought (BUY) the stock again, doubling my holdings and in turn raising my average price. Fortunately only a few cents difference. ALWAYS READ THE PREVIEW SCREEN BEFORE EXECUTING A TRADE.




Did precisely the same thing. Not a good habit to get into at all


----------



## megla (10 April 2007)

megla said:


> Went to get PDN and bought PDM, still not a drasticly bad one.




Particularly today! I bought in at 15c and it was as high as 23c for no obvious reason ...  

Maybe I was supposed to get this one!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (10 April 2007)

megla said:


> Particularly today! I bought in at 15c and it was as high as 23c for no obvious reason ...
> 
> Maybe I was supposed to get this one!




You must have typed everything in wrong cause If you bought PDM at PDN price of $10 you would be down a million percent But if you bought PDN at PDM price youd be a millionaire  1+1=11


----------



## spottygoose (10 April 2007)

eMark said:


> Not quite the same thing. But a few days ago instead of selling (SELL) a stock at a profit, I bought (BUY) the stock again, doubling my holdings and in turn raising my average price. Fortunately only a few cents difference. ALWAYS READ THE PREVIEW SCREEN BEFORE EXECUTING A TRADE.




I did the exact same thing, bought when I meant to sell. Ended up making a slightly better profit but didn't compensate for the fear of god it put into me!


----------



## Ken (11 April 2007)

I wonder if anyone bought PDN by mistake and forgot about them.


----------



## Prospector (11 April 2007)

Ken said:


> I wonder if anyone bought PDN by mistake and forgot about them.






Prospector said:


> I did a similar thing - I didnt check the entity purchasing (I trade in 3 - personal, company and SMSF) and the wrong entity purchased it.




: Yep, that was the share I bought (but didnt forget them... )


----------



## Hopeful (12 April 2007)

One day, after not using my old comsec account for YEARS (2-3 years maybe more), I was messing around with it to see what was new, I wanted to see if was still active, there was no money in my old CBA account since it didn't even exist anymore (so couldn't imagine it would work), so I entered an order and hit the button - well buggar me sideways sally, the sucker immediately went through! Since I live in Japan I didn't even have any cash in Australia anymore either. I had three days to settle and on the last day I managed to transfer some $ into my ST George account and do a B-Pay thing to settle (had to call comsec to get the B-Pay number since the statement would have gone to my old address). Well, turned out good, it was BHP and it went up quite nicely, sold them soon after for a few hundred bucks profit minus comsec's ridiculously high commissions.

Was that a boring story? Sorry. Did I tell you about that day my granmama made me some vege soup and forgot to put the stock in it ....


----------

